# DAS Schönste Userbike - 2006 - RENNRAD



## Kint (16. März 2007)

So leute Hier haben wir also die kandidaten zum schönsten Userbike des Jahres 2006.

KATEGORIE RENNRAD


Ablauf der Abstimmung ist folgender:

- Lest einfach meine Posts, da ist jeweils der *ROTE * Mitgliedsname des Teilnehmers, dann kommt sein Kurzprofil, dann eine Kurzbeschreibung des Bikes ( wenn angegeben) dann die Fotos.

- Die Fotos sind thumbnails, d. h. Ihr könnt sie einfach anklicken und seht dann eine größere ansicht, wenn Ihr euch von Details wie beispielsweise dem Antriebsstrang ein Bild machen wollt.

- Ihr könnt euch dann eine Meinung bilden, wie diese zustandekommt ist eure sache da gibt es keine regeln, ihr könnt frei entscheiden welches das schönste/beste/tollste ist, sei es nun individuell bedingt, oder ihr findet das dieses bike eben das optisch schönste ist, sei es nach dem Aspekt der Originalität oder das es in euren Augen besonders originell ist, ihr findet villeicht den betrieben leichtbau toll oder ihr steht drauf dass es Jahrgangsgerecht ( also nach classic gesichtspunkten "richtig") aufgebaut ist.... völlig egal, aber dann


- DAnn postet ihr ganz einfach eure TOP 3 der Bikes anhand der usernamen, (wenn in der kategorie soviel vorgestellt werden) wobei bitte zwischen Platz 1 und 3 noch abstufungen sind, also schön die reihenfolge ienehalten 1 fürs beste 2 für den vize etc....Ihr habt natürlich 3 stimmen in jeder kategorie. und mitmachen kann jeder....




kleine info - wenn irgendwo "kint" steht habt ihr was falsch gemacht.... 
das wars


----------



## Kint (16. März 2007)

cleiende 
Der alte Mann & das Rad
Registriert seit: Nov 2003
Ort: Taunidien
Bike: GT IDXC 1.0 2004 // GT Zaskar 1993, purple elox. (sic!) // GT XiZang 1995 // GT 
:
So, nachdem das Wetter dermaßen windig ist verzichte ich wie gestern darauf mir Holz aufs Hirn regnen zu lassen.

GT ZR 1.0

Weil es extrem schwer war einen passenden 2001er GT Rennradrahmen im Lotto-Design in passablem Zustand zu kaufen und die alten Rahmen ausser dem Edge (nicht das mit dem Monster-Unterrohr!) doch recht schwer sind habe ich als Ersatz für mein zu kleines Radon im Frühjar 2005 für EUR 315 einen GT ZR 1.0 Rahmen, die Carbongabel, Sattelstütze und einen Sattel im Set erworben.






















GT-Sassy  
Mitglied
Registriert seit: Aug 2005
Bike: GT Outpost (Bj.1989), GT Tachyon, GT Avalanche, Dino Cruiser, GT Tequesta
:
Mein Beitrag für die Rubrik Rennrad.
GT Tachyon mit 28" Laufrädern (700X23C)


















gt-heini  
Mitglied
Registriert seit: Oct 2006
Ort: Beverungen
Bike: GT Zaskar, GT Psyclone, GT LTS 3000DS, GT ZR1.0
:
GT ZR 1.0:

Rahmen: GT ZR 1.0
Gabel: GT Carbon
Steuersatz: Cane Creek intergriert
Schaltwerk/Umwerfer: Shimano 105
Schalthebel: Shimano 105
Bremse: Shimano 105
Kurbel/Innenlager: Shimano Ultegra
Naben: Shimano Ultegra
Felgen: Rigida DP 18
Reifen: Michelin Race
Sattelstütze: Ritchey Pro
Lenker: Ritchey WCS
Vorbau: Ritchey WCS
Sattel: Selle Italia Filte Gel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (16. März 2007)

GTdanni 
ohne Signatur
Registriert seit: Sep 2003
Ort: Bad Dürrenberg
Bike: GT STS 1 / GT Tachyon / GT Zaskar / GT Rage / GT Jetstream / Emmelle Laser / Diamant Crosser / Diamant SSP / Diamant Bahnrad / Mifa Klapprad und noch einige Andere.
:

Mal ein Rad was ich zusammengebaut habe und seit dem nur damit fahre ohne dran rum zu basteln. (bis jetzt ca 6000km)
Mit der 3x10 Ultegra einfach ein zuverlässiges Trainingsrad.


















kingmoe  
Altes GTier
Registriert seit: Apr 2003
Ort: Hamburg
Bike: Zaskar, i-Drive u.a.
:
So, bevor denn nun die Frist endet, hier mein erstes Bike:
GT Edge, fillet brazed (muffenlos gelötet), die Verarbeitung ist ein Traum 
Ultegra 2x10 mit 105er SW, besonderes Schmuckstück des Rades ist eine nach Smolik bearbeitete 600er Kurbel. Dürfte in der Ausführung wohl eine der seltensten Tretgarnituren überhaupt sein. Da hier ja nur nette Leute unterwegs sind, gebe ich auch die zwei "Makel" zu, die ich eigentlich noch ändern wollte: Matte statt polierter Stütze und vorne dreht sich eine LX-Nabe. Trotzdem kann ich mir kein schöneres Rennrad vorstellen, nicht mal mein Merlin hat mehr Seele *schmalz-modus off*

Sorry für die Sch...Fotos, aber entweder es regnet oder ich habe keine Zeit... Also musste das jetzt im Wohnzimmer erledigt werden.


----------



## Manni1599 (16. März 2007)

So, zumindest in dieser Kategorie werde ich nächstes mal auch antreten können.


1.  Kingmoe  ( Stahl, unverleichbar filigran und wunderschön, Chapeau!)

2. Cleiende und GT Heini  ( schöne, fast gleiche ZR 1, deshab kein 3.Platz)


----------



## oldman (16. März 2007)

und nun rr:

1. kingmoe: steel is real
2. gt-danni: das bike is'n echter malocher
3. cleiende: das ding ist einfach nur schön


----------



## salzbrezel (16. März 2007)

1.GT-Heini (fast genauso wir das con Cleiende, hat aber farblich toll passende Reifen)
2. Cleiende
3. GT-Sassy (die Lackierung ist spitze)


----------



## alf2 (16. März 2007)

1. kingmoe: klassisch schöner Stahl, sehr schlichter Aufbau
2. GTdanni: zwar kein tripple triangle, aber das polierte Alu ist einfach schön
3: GT-heini: cleiendes bike ist zwar auch sehr schön, aber Dannis ist bei Details überlegen)


----------



## Deleted 5247 (16. März 2007)

1. GT-Heini - schlichtweg die GT Farbkombination, die sich bei mir durch die alten World-Cup Trikots ins Hirn gebrannt hat

2. Kingmoe - elegant, schnörkellos, steel is real

3. GTdanni - stimmiger Aufbau und so schön poliert


----------



## Davidbelize (16. März 2007)

1. kingmoe             it`s pure
2. gtdanni              was soll man zu bb noch sagen.
3. gt-sassy            wunderbare farbcombi


----------



## Janikulus (16. März 2007)

1. Kingmoe: black beauty!
2. GT-heini: im typischen GT blau-gelb
3. Gtdanni: BB ist einfach schön


----------



## joines (16. März 2007)

1.  kingmoe
2.  GTdanni
3.  gt-heini

Möge die Schönste gewinnen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (16. März 2007)

1. GT-Heini - gaaaanz knapp vor
2. cleiende
3. GT-Danni

Oh Gott, ich finde 3 Räder gut, die CARBON-Gabeln haben


----------



## tofu1000 (16. März 2007)

So. Dann werd ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben:

1. gt-heini
2. kingmoe
3. GTdanni


----------



## korat (16. März 2007)

1. kingmoe
2. gt-heini
3. GTdanni


----------



## BonelessChicken (16. März 2007)

1. gt-heini
2. cleiende
3. GTdanni


----------



## versus (16. März 2007)

so hier meine favoriten unter den rennern:

1. gt heini (wegen der gelben reifen vor cleiende - das zr 1.0 mit der team-lackierung hat mich schon immer begeistert)
2. cleiende (logisch, wenn knapp hinter gt heini)
3. gt danny (bb ist einfach sehr schön und schlägt knapp moes schwarze schönheit)


----------



## redsandow (16. März 2007)

1.kingmoe
2.gt heini
3.gt danni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gremlino (16. März 2007)

1. kingmoe
2. gt-danni
3. cleiende


----------



## Effendi Sahib (16. März 2007)

1. cleinende
2. gt-heini
3. kingmoe


----------



## cleiende (17. März 2007)

1) Kingmoe - der Rahmen ist mein Traum, aber ist er Dir nicht zu gross?
2) GT-Sassy - wegen des Paintjobs, am Rest darf noch gearbeitet werden


----------



## Stemmel (17. März 2007)

Auch hier ohne technisches Wissen, nur nach der Optik (wobei das schönste GT-Rennrad, dass ich kenne, zur Zeit noch bei uns zu Hause steht und eben gerade von seiner ersten kleinen Einstellfahrt zurückgekommen ist):

1. Kingmoe
- schlicht und dadurch 'einfach' schön

2. GTdanni

3. GT-Sassy 

Daggi


----------



## Kruko (18. März 2007)

Hier meine Favoriten für die Kategorie Rennrad:

1. cleiende

2. kingmoe

3. gtdanny

Gruß
gt-heini


----------



## mountymaus (18. März 2007)

Nun werde ich auch mal meinen Kommentar abgeben.    
Da ich auch das ZR 1.0 mit den gelben Reifen habe und mir der Renner so auch sehr gut gefällt, finde ich:

1. GT- Heini

2. Cleiende

3. kingmoe


----------



## Ketterechts (19. März 2007)

Rennräder sind ja nicht wirklich mein Ding - diese schmalen Reifen - nene , lass mal - nix für mich - aber schöne Bikes seh ich auch hier

1. Kingmoe - Black is beautiful und dann auch noch aus Stahl - lecker 

2. Gt-heini - diese Farbkombi , erstklassig

3. GTdanni - BB darf bei GT natürlich nicht fehlen


----------



## Oh-Markus (25. März 2007)

Hi hi,
hier noch mein Beitrag zum RR

1.GT-Heini 
2. Cleiende
3. KingMoe

Viele Grüße

Markus


----------



## oliversen (27. März 2007)

Also:

1. Kingmoe (dieser Hintern)
2. GT-heini (Team-Colour)
3. GT-Sassy (Flammendesign)

Auch hier nochmals dank an Kint

Oliversen


----------



## Deleted61137 (30. März 2007)

1. Heini

2. Moe

3. Danni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Hinterland (1. April 2007)

1. gt-heini 
2. cleiende 
3. kingmoe


----------



## Kint (9. April 2007)

Die sieger sind hier zu sehen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=271850


----------

